
Ask HN: Product Feedback - _pdp_
Hi everyone,<p>We are pivoting our product and before we dive I would like to get some feedback from the community.<p>We are building a set of apps which developers can use to debug and test web apps for security vulnerabilities. The key difference between these tools and others is that ours run on top of your browser which means that:<p>* require just a browser
 * always updated
 * no need to setup proxy settings or open up your environment to 3rd-party servers
 * you can test local apps as well as remote apps
 * not locked to specific apps
 * embeddable - you can link them to your own portals, status pages, ticketing systems, etc.<p>We think this service will appeal to developers who are inclined to do some security testing for their teams without wasting too much time because the tools are just a click away and they do not require too much attention or to keep up with the latest trends in security.<p>The tools are offered for free so you can use them without logging in or sign up. We are thinking to charge a license fee which not only make the apps more useful (access to some private services and storage) but also make them compatible for commercial use.<p>The current set of tools are available here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;market.secapps.com&#x2F;<p>I would love to get your feedback.<p>I am also interested to ask the following specific questions:<p>* Would you find a service like this useful?<p>* Would you find the tools more useful than existing tools because we use web is a platform?<p>* How often do you think you are going to use tools like this, once a day, once a week, once a month?<p>* Would you pay for the service and how much if we make it available today, i.e. if you say yes and we drop in a link for payment in the comments - will you actually pay for it?<p>* If you cannot be bothered what do you do for security testing - what other tools or services are you using?<p>I am looking forward to read your comments.
======
brudgers
0\. Clickable: [https://market.secapps.com/](https://market.secapps.com/)

1\. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

2\. The description of HTTP view does not scroll and so I could not read all
of it without reverse zooming my browser. For a browser based tool set,
breaking basic browser features like scroll might be a bit of anti-design.

Good luck.

~~~
_pdp_
Thanks for the feedback. I might get this reposted as ShowHN.

2\. Looks like either Firefox bug/features. We will fix it asap.

~~~
brudgers
If it is based on Javascript running on the page, then it is an application
bug/feature.

